# Caspian My New Wf Pearl Pied



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Got Caspian He Has A Ncs Band And His Parents Are Champions He Hasn't Been Showed Yet But His Sister Has Won Ribbions And Got Lots Of Points! His Dad Is A Wf Clear Pied And Mom Is A Nice Lacewing wf Pearl And This Lady Had Beautiful Birds And She Is Going To Buy One Of Caspians Future Babies. I am going to breed him to my baby wf pearl female from my wf pair and if Ivory is a clearpied then i may get clear pied babies. Well i included pictures of some of the lady's show birds and caspian






Caspians Room Mates They Were Big Cockatiels















Caspian's mom is the lacewing wf pearl against the cage







My new boy and he is a sweetheart!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my he is so gorgeous


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I know he is my dream cockatiel i joined ncs so i can start showing him and my other cockatiels cause lady said it doesn't have to be a ncs band to show and my cinnamon pearl Tigerlily is banded. I am buying bands for my new baby wf so i can band them and Graystar if i can get a band on her


----------



## Bibibobka (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's beautiful but a word of caution...Caspian is a WF pearl pied and you said the baby is a WF pearl. This will give you smaller babies if they make it. Like to like breeding can also cause high mortality rates in the nest. Its best to pair him with a big, normal hen split to WF and pied. This would give you the big show quality babies you want. Also, trying to band an adult bird is nigh on impossible unless its an open band I believe. That's why they're banded as babies. He's a lovely addition though.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Roxy But I Wonder How Hard It Would Be To Find A Normal Split Wf And Pied? Ivorys Babys Are Huge And I Bred Like To Like If They Are Big Birds Is It Still A High Mortality Rate? He Is A Big Cockatiel and she is a big baby


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have two males that are split WF and pied, its more common than we think (and I think one is even split pearl.) The other problem with pearl to pearl breeding is the thinning of the crest (pearl does that) which would be bad if you want to show the babies. There's less of a chance if the parents are bigger but its still a risk.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka was the result of 2 good sized pearls... hes small and hes got a bald spot


----------



## DarbysMom (Jul 23, 2011)

Caspian is really beautiful! His mother is just stunning!
And~~~
I love reading these post from folks who have such knowledge about the genetics of tiel breeding.. Such interesting information..Deb


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

beautiful birdie!


----------



## Crys_LJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are relaly nice birds!!!!


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> I know he is my dream cockatiel i joined ncs so i can start showing him and my other cockatiels cause lady said it doesn't have to be a ncs band to show and my cinnamon pearl Tigerlily is banded. I am buying bands for my new baby wf so i can band them and Graystar if i can get a band on her


congratulations on your new addition - very beautiful!!

Showing can become addictive

We started back in 2008 and are hooked! We love traveling and meeting new friends who share our love of cockatiels.

Just a note on showing & banding .. the bands you order from NCS with your breeder code - are meant for birds you have produced yourself during that year. Not knowing your full history - if you did not breed Graystar - you should not put an NCS band on her. If your white face baby is not a hatch from this year, you shoudn't put your NCS band on her.

NCS bands are dated & colored for each year. 2011 bands are orange. This makes it easy for judges to identify the young birds (this year's breeding).

As a Novice exhibitor - you can show any unbanded bird. The only thing is if that bird wins Best Novice - it cannot move up on the top bench to earn points towards Champion, as there is no band number to record and identify the same bird is consistently earning the points. But as you breed, you will start banding your babies. Any of those birds you show have the opportunity to move up on the top bench.

As for Caspian - he will have the other breeder's band number. If that person is an Advanced exhibitor - you would show him in the Advanced group, while any other birds you would show under Novice. 

It can be confusing to start - but you will catch on quickly and if you ever have any specific questions on shwing - feel free to email me at [email protected]. If I don't have the answer, I will get it for you.

Again - congrats on Caspian ... beautiful bird.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Flutterfarm I Just Plan On Banding The Chicks Of Mine Not Adults I Probally Breed Caspian To A Different Female


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

he is a very handsome boy!


----------

